# A new sig for 2008?



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2008)

Would anyone mind to design one for me, with the usual 13?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2008)

Did a couple quick ones for ya!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 1, 2008)

Interesting choices there Nj.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

You'll finding a horses head in your bed mate...!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey nice stuff Njaco. Sooner or later I'm gonna have to ask the same question of someone or figure it out?


----------



## Heinz (Jan 2, 2008)

resized with your name discard if you dont want it,

and resized below,


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks mate will see if it works now.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that's funny!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2008)

What? What? Don't like my work? I was only trying to be helpful.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

What now?


----------



## DBII (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL

DBII


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 2, 2008)

NJaco, for what it's worth.......I thought they were great!!! ha ha ha


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Now, now Njaco....no hissy fits...! Have a lollipop.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, if you rather have the dummy....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2008)

Lucky, I'm sorry. I want to make amends. I know this is a warbirds site and Flying is our passion and such and I just don't want to get you riled up and all. I'm truly sorry. I've decided to help you and your quest for a siggy and my juvenile attempt only hurt when it was meant to cause cheer. So in that spirit let me correct my mistake and take into account that we love flying here and the unearthly quality of being in the sky and not earth bound...almost mystical and dreamy. Unlike anything else. So I've made a new one with those factors in mind and I hope it allays the hard feelings and emotions between us. Ok?
.

.


.


.




.



.



.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, I'll stop. Peace?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bl**dy h*ll mate! I LOOOOVE that one! Peace? H*ck, I'll even throw in a nice bottle of single malt for this one! Awesome!

And it's all in good fun...isn't it?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys,
I like the Njaco's siggy for you Jan.Cool.


----------



## Becca (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, the one with the Faeries...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> Yup, the one with the Faeries...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

How do you swap?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2008)

UserCP - Edit signature.

I like NJ's but I think it is too big, resized it would be fine.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Gnomey...


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought it was too large so here is a resized version...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again mate!

And thank you again too Njaco!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2008)

Great.


----------



## DBII (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm thinking this should be one of the few cars on the site

[]MGM.com : Official website of Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Inc. - Ars Gratia Artis

DBII


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

That and mine....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2008)

Lucky, got that pic from this site. Awesome work. Thats why I left the writing at the bottom of the car. Give him some props. 

Humantree.com - - The art of Jeral Tidwell | Artwork


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Who'd get more attention, a diaper hunter in souped up Honda or this ratrod, eh?


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2008)

not even close!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome work indeed mate! Some of the stuff would work as tattoo's as well...Super!

Thanks again!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey NJ like the work with luckys, great stuff, do you think you could make me somthin with a p51? polished of course oonly way to fly would appreciate it  dont understand yet how to make the comp do that


----------



## Njaco (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure, give me alittle bit as I'm back to work today. When I'm off its much easier to goof around.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool i appreciate it


----------



## Njaco (Jan 3, 2008)

Wilbur, did a couple of quick ones.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2008)

Quick one from me - thanks to Eric for the photo


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Guys i just saw this.....ohh my gosh.......thank you i almost lost it there....i cant decide must drink on this.....god this takes time.....NJACO god i love that 68 conv. the pics are AWESOME man nice work...im sorry i dont know how gnomey did it but that is MY FAV. (cant even spell it right ) pic of a p51, gosh i dont even know how to load it?


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Guys if you can help me out id appreciate it, and buy you a beer anywhere you like.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

'68? Looks more like a '64 1/2 or '65 to me....the other car I don't know what is.....

Great work fellas! I'm always amazed what you troops can do with the fun box....keep up the great work!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks like a 65 to me as well Lucky, and the other is a 2006 Mustang...

Nice sig, lemme make em smaller.....


----------



## Becca (Jan 4, 2008)

I dunno..might be a 66'..65' they resemble each other immensely.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry guys had to much to drink lastnight i think. its a 66 convert, gta group ckeck out the 2 light in the grill. Doubt its areal one though they only made a couple of them. Still cant figure out how to get that pic up ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

1964-65 Mustang....

Since it was introduced five months before the normal start of the production year, this first model has become widely known, although incorrectly, as the 1964 1/2 model. A more accurate description is the "early 1965" model, as the car underwent several significant changes at the start of the regular model year. All the early cars, however, were touted as 1965 models. The base model hardtop with its 170 cu in (2.8 L) straight-6 engine and three-speed manual transmission listed for US$2,368.

Some minor changes to the Mustang occurred at the start of the normal 1965 model year production, five months after its introduction. These cars are known as "late 65's," and were built from April through September. First, there was an almost complete change to the engine lineup. The I6 engine made way for a new 200 cu in (3.3 L) version that produced 120 hp (89 kW). Production of the 260 cu in (4.3 L) engine ceased with the traditional end of the 1964 model year. It was replaced with a new 200 hp (150 kW) 289 cu in (4.7 L) engine with a two-barrel carburetor as the base V8. A 225 hp (168 kW) four-barrel carbureted version was next in line, followed by the unchanged "Hi-Po" 271 hp (202 kW) 289. The DC electrical generator was replaced by a new AC alternator on all Fords (the quickest way to distinguish a 1964 1/2 from a 1965 is to see if the alternator light on the dash says "GEN" or "ALT"). The now-famous Mustang GT was introduced as the "GT Equipment Package" and included a V8 engine (most often the 225 hp (168 kW) 289), grille-mounted fog lamps, rocker panel stripes, and disc brakes. A four-barrel carbureted engine was now available with any body style. Additionally, reverse lights were an option added to the car in 1965. The Mustang was originally available as either a hardtop or convertible, but during the car's early design phases a fastback model was strongly considered. The Mustang 2+2 fastback made its inaugural debut with its swept-back rear glass and distinctive ventilation louvers.

The standard interior features of the 1965 Mustang included adjustable driver and passenger bucket seats, an AM radio, and a floor mounted shifter in a variety of color options. Throughout the 1965 model year, Ford continued to add to the Mustang's interior options. The Interior Decor Group was popularly known as "Pony Interior" due to the addition of embossed running ponies on the seat fronts, and also included integral armrests, woodgrain appliqué accents, and a round gauge cluster that would replace the standard Ford Falcon instrumentation. Also available were sun visors, a (mechanical) remote-operated mirror, a floor console, and a bench seat. Ford would later offer an under-dash air-conditioning unit, and discontinue the vinyl with cloth insert seat option, offered only in early 1965 models.

The 1966 Mustang debuted with moderate trim changes including a new grille, side ornamentation, wheel covers, and gas cap. Additionally, an automatic transmission for the "Hi-Po," a large number of new paint and interior color options, an AM/eight-track sound system, and one of the first AM/FM monaural automobile radios were offered. The 1966 Mustang did away with the Falcon instrument cluster and made the previously option-only round gauges and padded sun visors standard equipment.

Although similar in design, the 1965 and 1966 Mustangs have a few visual exterior clues that differeniate the two model years. Among the differences is the emblem on the quarter-panels behind the doors. In 1965 the emblem is a single vertical piece of chrome, while in 1966 the emblem was smaller in height and had three horizontal bars extending from the design, resembling an "E". The front intake grilles and ornaments were also different. The 1965 front grille used a "honeycomb" pattern, while the 1966 version was a "slotted" style. While both model years used the "Horse and Corral" emblem on the grille, the 1965 had four bars extending from each side of the corral, while on the 1966, these bars were removed.

When Ford went to sell the Mustang in Germany they found that a company there had already registered the name. The German company offered to sell the rights to the name for US$10,000. Ford refused, and instead named it the T-5 and removed the Mustang badging and replaced it with T-5 badging.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 5, 2008)

Gnomey said:


> Quick one from me - thanks to Eric for the photo



Hey, I recognize that shot.  Thanks for keeping my water mark in there.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 5, 2008)

NO, thank you for the shot i love it!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Hey, I recognize that shot.  Thanks for keeping my water mark in there.



I thought it was right to keep it there. Most people have no idea where photo they have in their sig came from (I know I do). Plus you need more people to view your site 8) (nothing wrong with a bit of free advertising - as long as there is a beer in it for me )


----------



## evangilder (Jan 5, 2008)

If you get this direction, or I get your's Gnomey, round one is on me.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 5, 2008)

evangilder said:


> If you get this direction, or I get your's Gnomey, round one is on me.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Hell with that! the way that pic is, the first 3 pitchers are on me guys


----------



## evangilder (Jan 6, 2008)

If you like that one, I have tons of shiny Mustang shots. There are quite a few real shiny ones like that in SoCal. I drooled at this site in Camarillo a couple of years ago.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful restorations and all that, but I never really liked it when they looked like they've had a chrome bath... I'd have mine just the way they looked in WWII...

Awesome pic as always evangilder!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 6, 2008)

evangilder said:


> If you get this direction, or I get your's Gnomey, round one is on me.



 Second one on me.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 6, 2008)

Cheers lucky. I like the look, especially when the exhaust causes the bluing on the side. The original aluminum won't polish like that, so the skins are brand new to get that look. From what I have been told, that adds 1 to 1.5 million to the price tag for one of those babies. Wish *I* could afford that!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Cheers lucky. I like the look, especially when the exhaust causes the bluing on the side. The original aluminum won't polish like that, so the skins are brand new to get that look. From what I have been told, that adds 1 to 1.5 million to the price tag for one of those babies. Wish *I* could afford that!


Money that you could put on another warbird...


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 6, 2008)

Great stuff guys, sorry got started drinkin with out you guys i'll wait though


----------



## evangilder (Jan 6, 2008)

Yep, seen that one too. That is a gray paint job though. "Kimberly Kaye" is the hard one to shoot as it seems to reflect every shred of light.






And this un-named one.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 6, 2008)

That thing just looks great at any angle. fast doesnt describe it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Every possible swear word in the dictionary!* Your pics are good evangilder!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Lucky. Have you taken a look at my website?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2008)

Did a google thing on P-51 Mustang Images....and WHO'S website popped up, eh?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 6, 2008)

And my website is in my sig too


----------



## Marcel (Jan 6, 2008)

I prefer this Mustang and it's close here, too


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 6, 2008)

Has anyone restored a P-51D Mustang representing the 356th FG 361st FS "The Lord is My Shepherd"?


----------

